# Plane crash that led to lightning discharge wicks



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 22, 2014)

> The airliner was on a flight from Baltimore to Philadelphia. The aircraft was in a holding pattern along with 5 other planes when the control tower received a Mayday message. The plane was seen going down in flames and crashed 10 miles southwest of New Castle, Delaware. The aircraft was struck by lightning. Lightning induced ignition of fuel tank vapors. *Within two weeks after the accident, the FAA ordered lightning discharge wicks to be installed on all commercial jet airliners*. The aircraft was named Clipper Tradewind.


http://www.planecrashinfo.com/1963/1963-59.htm

I just heard about this. I was a kid in GA at the time. We moved to DE in '67.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Aug 22, 2014)

I didn't know Pan Am did such short hauls.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Aug 22, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I didn't know Pan Am did such short hauls.


I think it originated in the Carribean


----------



## railiner (Aug 23, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> I didn't know Pan Am did such short hauls.


Me, neither....pre-deregulation, with a few exception's, PanAm carried international passengers only. So that flight, which as AmtrakBlue said, probably originated elsewhere, and carried no local traffic over the domestic segment....

As for lightning, I was on the old Eastern Shuttle years ago, we were struck by lightning, and were not affected by it, so far as I could tell....


----------

